# Sick feral, Swollen Neck, advice please



## longlive_pigeon (Aug 17, 2012)

Today I have got a sick feral. It is a fully grown-up. He has got a lump on his neck and looks terribly swollen. When I feel the lump, it is semi solid and liquid. The pigeon seems suffering as the lump is forcing his neck to elevate at an awkward angle, not at a normal and comfortable position of a pigeon neck. His head is bobbing frequently to and fro. Losing flight ability. Droppings are sharp green with some translucent gel. The green and translucent fluid are not mixed. They are apart. Any advice would be appreciated. And I would like to know if it carries transmissible diseases since I have to decide whether to separate it from my other rescues.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Could be canker. The bright green are starvation poops, probably because he is unable to eat because of the lump.

Please give metronidazole immediately. You need to give 50-80 mg metronidazole, once a day. On the first day, you can give a high dose of around 80 mg. Later reduce to 50 mg.
You need to give metronidazole for 10 days, and longer if the lump is still there.
Other canker medications are ronidazole, spartix etc (if you cannot get metronidazole).


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Also please isolate him/her from the other birds. Keep her warm.


----------

